# Cedar Point Ohio Campgrounds



## luvtofish (Jun 2, 2010)

Planning a camping trip to Cedar Point OH with the wife and boys in our 21RS and would appreciate some campground recommendations. Thanks!!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Try East Harbor State Park we have been camping there for 10+years and truly enjoy the place and never have had a bad(knocking on wood)experience there.It is fairly close to Cedar Point about 30 mins.away.There is plenty to do and see in Marblehead,Port Clinton and the Islands of course


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Cedar Point has a campground right on the peninsula. I haven't stayed there but we took a drive though there last year. It looks quite nice. I believe you can get into the park early when you stay there.

Here a link http://www.cedarpoint.com/public/park/resorts/hotels/camper_village.cfm


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

If you are planning on going to Cedar Point, you should stay at Camper Village located in the park. It is a bit pricey, but worth every penny. It is very nice and clean and offers several advantages over staying off site.

- You get in one hour early which enables you to ride several of the major coasters before the park opens to the general public.

- You can walk back to the trailer for lunch and dinner, no need to eat expensive park food (unless you want to).

- No parking fees

- Much more relaxed pace, no need to rush around, no traffic, just park and play.

You should plan on at least three days if you want a fun and relaxing trip. The park is huge and will take several days to fully enjoy. Our family makes several trips per year to Cedar Point, if you need any information or suggestions, please fell free to ask. We know the park inside and out.

DAN


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

If your primary objective for your trip is to spend as much time as possible in the park, and get in as many rides as you can, I would recommend staying at one of the campgrounds on the Cedar Point property. There are two campground sections there, listed under Camper Village on the Cedar Point website. The older section of the campground is set up in a spiral, and has graveled sites ranging from electric only to electric and water. The newer section of the campground is in the Lighthouse Point area, and has concrete sites with water/electric/sewer/cable hook-ups.

Camper Village will be pricier than other campgrounds outside of Cedar Point, but for the extra cost you get several advantages:
1. No fighting the traffic in and out of the park every day, just walk in from your site
2. No parking fees, it's included in your campsite fee
3. Early entry into the park, an hour earlier than entry at the main gate, which gives you a great chance to ride the Dragster, Millenium Force, etc. before there are long 
lines
4. The option to go back to your trailer whenever you want during the day for food or a rest break (or to change into dry clothes after getting totally drenched on Snake
River Falls or Thunder Canyon







)
5. The flexibility to stay in the park later at night because you don't need to drive to an off-site campground. Staying later also means getting in more rides as the day
trippers leave and the lines get a lot shorter.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Camping Fan, looks like we posted the same suggestion simultaneously!!

FYI - Dragster is no longer an early entry ride. Current early entry coaster list is Millenium Force, Maverick, Iron Dragon, and Raptor. There is also a selection of Kiddy Rides that open.

Dragster opens at 10:00 when the park opens. You always want to be in line for Dragster before 10:00, which you can do if you stay on site. After 10:00, the main gate opens and the lines grow exponentially!!

DAN


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hey Camping Fan, looks like we posted the same suggestion simultaneously!!


Yeah, I noticed that







Does that fall under "great minds think alike"?


----------



## Howier (Apr 26, 2009)

Staying on site is a little more pricey like is mentioned, but you do get discounts for your park tickets when you stay on the property. And the pirks that are mentioned are great too. Ive been in the older part and the newer. The newer is probably one of the nicer places that we have stayed.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Hey Camping Fan, looks like we posted the same suggestion simultaneously!!


Yeah, I noticed that







Does that fall under "great minds think alike"?








[/quote]

Yea, but I beat you by four minutes!


----------



## daK9er (May 17, 2010)

Camping Fan said:


> If your primary objective for your trip is to spend as much time as possible in the park, and get in as many rides as you can, I would recommend staying at one of the campgrounds on the Cedar Point property. There are two campground sections there, listed under Camper Village on the Cedar Point website. The older section of the campground is set up in a spiral, and has graveled sites ranging from electric only to electric and water. The newer section of the campground is in the Lighthouse Point area, and has concrete sites with water/electric/sewer/cable hook-ups.
> 
> Camper Village will be pricier than other campgrounds outside of Cedar Point, but for the extra cost you get several advantages:
> 1. No fighting the traffic in and out of the park every day, just walk in from your site
> ...


Definately doing this with the 3 day package in Aug. Thank you for sharing.

Matt


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hey Camping Fan, looks like we posted the same suggestion simultaneously!!


Yeah, I noticed that







Does that fall under "great minds think alike"?








[/quote]

Yea, but I beat you by four minutes!








[/quote]

there's also the other one.... "fools seldom differ"...lol j/k of course


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

The only bad part about Cedar Point campgrounds is they dont allow campfires. Other than that it is definately the place to stay for all the above reasons.

Randy


----------



## luvtofish (Jun 2, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> The only bad part about Cedar Point campgrounds is they dont allow campfires. Other than that it is definately the place to stay for all the above reasons.
> 
> Randy


Thanks to all for the recommendations...this site is too good to be true with all the immediate sharing of great information!!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

rsm7 said:


> The only bad part about Cedar Point campgrounds is they dont allow campfires. Other than that it is definately the place to stay for all the above reasons.
> 
> Randy


They allow fires in the grill on each site...it's amazing how much wood you can get into one of those grills


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Great advice from the previous posters. Cedar Point Lighthouse Point is where you want to stay at CP. Great pool and hot tub, but no campfires or bikes allowed. It's great to be able to walk right into the park at any time or come back during the day for a break or a meal and then return to the park. Only downside is cost (probably $90.00 plus a night) and it can be noisy from the roller coasters until the park closes.

East Harbor SP is your next best bet, which is about 3o minutes away. Nice park (stay in B section drive through).
Great SP, close to the lake with a beach that is on Lake Erie. Upside is it's in a good location with lot's to do in the 
area, cost (around $30.00/night) and campfires and bikes allowed. Downside is no pool and distance from CP.

Can't go wrong with either park, just depends on what your looking for. Lot's of pictures of both parks by searching the
internet or even this site.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Just Add Dirt said:


> The only bad part about Cedar Point campgrounds is they dont allow campfires. Other than that it is definately the place to stay for all the above reasons.
> 
> Randy


They allow fires in the grill on each site...it's amazing how much wood you can get into one of those grills








[/quote]


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok some people may like to hear birds chirping and wildlife. Give me the sound of a coaster full of screaming people an hour after closing or the clicking of the chain of Mean Streak in the morning any day. A few loud cigarette boats in the lake doesnt hurt either. Ok now I have to book a few days this year. I LOVE CEDAR POINT

John


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

johnp said:


> Ok some people may like to hear birds chirping and wildlife. Give me the sound of a coaster full of screaming people an hour after closing or the clicking of the chain of Mean Streak in the morning any day. A few loud cigarette boats in the lake doesnt hurt either. Ok now I have to book a few days this year. I LOVE CEDAR POINT
> 
> John


Yes indeed, there is nothing like the sounds of Cedar Point. I even like the parking lot sweepers at 4:00 AM!!! Next trip is the end of this month, I can't wait!!

DAN


----------

